# Enemies on All Sides



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2020)

We've covered character creation, equipment, campaigns, and more. Now that you're fully prepared and ready for battle, you need to know exactly who and what you will be facing. Steel your nerves, soldier! It's time to be briefed on the enemies and allies you can expect to find during your tour of the war-torn battlefields of Nu Earth.





To date, each book for Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD has introduced a whole host of allies and enemies that are available to both help and hinder the players, each one specific to the timeline or setting that is being explored. Following in that vein, the Rogue Trooper supplement provides a whole host of non-player characters and creatures, ranging from deadly bio-wire and vicious mutagators to memorable characters such as Major Magnam and Venus Bluegenes.

Separated into non-humanoid organic creatures, droids, military personnel and unique personalities, the Allies & Enemies chapter offers more than forty critters and characters for the GM to slot into their games. Rogue Trooper encountered a lot of different personalities during his travels and we worked diligently to ensure that most of them are represented in some fashion within the pages of this book, plus some from other related strips, too!




Other than some Nu Earth lexicon - make sure to dive for cover if you ever hear the term "hard rain" - that wraps up our walk through of the content for this supplement. We aren't quite finished with Rogue Trooper yet, however, as layout is very nearly complete. Next week, we will be backed to show you some of the hallowed interior pages!


----------

